# 50's?AMF roadmaster /with shwinn blackout parts?



## Mungthetard (Nov 5, 2013)

View attachment 121707Has new departure without skip tooth most of parts shwinn View attachment 121644View attachment 121645View attachment 121647View attachment 121648View attachment 121649View attachment 121650


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 9, 2013)

It's a '54 frame anyway.


----------

